# Camping out with your mountain bike



## Peskeybobcat (20 May 2011)

Camping out with your mountain bike<br style="right: auto;" class="yui-cursor">

Hello first of all I am disabled but I still try to bike for the past year I have been gathering all that I need to get out on my own and camp out on a mountain bike I have never dun this before but I think it to be possible. I started with purchasing a Mongoose mountain bike and trailer and over the past year I have been gathering all the things you would need for a camping trip. Tent,sleeping bag, back pack,water jugs,water pump,stove, flash,lights etc. My plan is to be dropped off in a remote wilderness area I am familiar with on back rods with mountain. can anyone tell me if there is a group that Du's this kind of stuff with the disabled?


----------



## Globalti (20 May 2011)

Firstly, well done on your determination. You don't tell us where you are in the country - what you really need is to go out a few times with somebody more experienced to show you the ropes and help you sort out essential from non-essential gear; sorry to say it but most people take far too much kit and could throw out half of it. How confident are you that you could deal with a mechanical problem or a puncture in the wilderness? Do you know much about simple repairs, broken chain, dented wheel, etc?

What is the nature of your disability? Does it prevent you from travelling at normal speeds in reasonable safety? How much outdoors experience do you have? For example are you happy with a map and compass for finding a route? A lot of the outdoors experience is about being relaxed and confident in a vast open place with no sight of civilisation, some people get freaked out by this and don't enjoy the experience at all and if they get into a tight spot they panic and then do silly things. It's all about keeping a cool head and thinking things through.

Let us know a bit more about your location and experience and I'm sure others will chip in with suggestions.


----------



## Peskeybobcat (20 May 2011)

Globalti said:


> Firstly, well done on your determination. You don't tell us where you are in the country - what you really need is to go out a few times with somebody more experienced to show you the ropes and help you sort out essential from non-essential gear; sorry to say it but most people take far too much kit and could throw out half of it. How confident are you that you could deal with a mechanical problem or a puncture in the wilderness? Do you know much about simple repairs, broken chain, dented wheel, etc?
> 
> What is the nature of your disability? Does it prevent you from travelling at normal speeds in reasonable safety? How much outdoors experience do you have? For example are you happy with a map and compass for finding a route? A lot of the outdoors experience is about being relaxed and confident in a vast open place with no sight of civilisation, some people get freaked out by this and don't enjoy the experience at all and if they get into a tight spot they panic and then do silly things. It's all about keeping a cool head and thinking things through.
> 
> Let us know a bit more about your location and experience and I'm sure others will chip in with suggestions.


What is the nature of your disability?

Well it will keep me from longevity at normal speeds so I was planing on walking and riding and stopping for brakes as needed witch would be more then normal my disability is physical, bad knees,Arthritis,Bulging disks I take med for all of thees problems I am in and out of a wheel chair some times.. But I still refuse to totally sit down.

Experience with nature?

Yes been a out doors man most of my life Hunting, Fishing, back packing, hiking, camping etc. Can read a map or use the night sky Sun comes up in the East ands sets in the West..Never been lost... Sounds fun though.. lol

I am a Ham so I do plane on some kind of communication with the world.. no problem with anything with a mechanical problem.


----------



## Globalti (20 May 2011)

Dare I say that the cycling trips might benefit you? The improvement in general health and muscle tone will be beneficial. You certainly have the right attitude to all this.

Where in the country are you? Do you have transport?


----------



## Peskeybobcat (20 May 2011)

I'm sorry I over looked that ? I am in the U S A Ridgecrest California just below the sera navadas.I do have a truck..
Not having ever dun this before last year I conducted a day test . I drive up to about the 9000' level with bike and trailer and had some one fallow me down the hill we only did about 10 miles but I learned a lot with in that 10 miles about what I was dealing with the first thing that stuck out was Breaks getting hot so I have come up with an idea that may benefit me at the same time making electricity for charging batteries for radio use and that is putting two treadmill motors on the back wheels of the trailer it would slow you down while in the generation mode also I am looking into the brush-less motor Hub for the back wheel can also easily be terned into a generator. I am still in the test mode with all this so I my be pushing this trip up one more year. That would allow me to maybe find some one El's int rested in doing such a thing. most likely will have a chase car for first trip out..


----------



## Peskeybobcat (25 May 2011)

I was out with the Bike and trailer for the first time this year today. Felt good to have the wind going through the helmet ports I did make a mistake though I for got to bring some OJ for when my sugar gets low had to call for help on that one. But I did and got some OJ in me and was under why before long I am diabetic so that one was a biggie for me Next time I will have to put some frozen OJ in the trailer. All went well with the bike and trailer think I am going to start riding after dark though it is starting to get hot so I better get out there and look at up grading the Head lamps with two more solar lamps they run all night long and then recharge them selves during the day.


----------



## cycleGeoff (7 Jun 2011)

I agree with the above, even on one-day cycle rides, being 50 miles from home with a puncture and no repair kit in the middle of nowhere can cause trouble. It's just plain dangerous if you're even further away from civilization. 

It's all about the preparation, not just in what you take but in how prepared your body is. But from what you have been posting you defo sound more than capable!


----------

